# Great shot of a F35



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very nice shot


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Understatement! :thumb:

Ben


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

love it awesome photo love the f22 too


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Cool photo.
F35, is that the Joint Strike Fighter that is due to replace the harrier?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes it is. The RAF/RN already have three currently being used for aircrew/maintainer training in the USA.

It's a lot more than a Harrier replacement - it's replacing the Tornado with the RAF and providing a carrier-borne a/c for the RN, replacing the Harrier and F-18 with the USMC, F-16 with the USAF, F-16/F-18 with many Nato air forces etc.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

muzzer42 said:


> Cool photo.
> F35, is that the Joint Strike Fighter that is due to replace the harrier?


Indeed, to give it its full name it's the Lockheed Martin F35 Lightning II Joint Strike Fighter although in UK service it will simply be known as the Lighting II. There are three versions, F35a, F35b & F35c. 'a' is conventional take off and landing, 'b' is the VTOL version the RAF are getting and 'c' is the carrier based version.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Laurie.J.M said:


> Indeed, to give it its full name it's the Lockheed Martin F35 Lightning II Joint Strike Fighter although in UK service it will simply be known as the Lighting II. There are three versions, F35a, F35b & F35c. 'a' is conventional take off and landing, 'b' is the VTOL version the RAF are getting and 'c' is the carrier based version.



The RAF hasn't confirmed what the F-35B will be called, currently referring to it as "JSF" or Joint Strike Fighter. "Lightning II" (which is the manufacturer's name for the aircraft) may not be the name used as the English Electric Lightning served so long and so recently in RAF service. Only time will tell.
Strictly speaking, the F-35B is considered STOVL (Short Take-off/Vertical Landing) rather that VTOL. VTOL has long since been abandoned in favour of STOVL. The RAF/RN actually operated the Harrier in the STOVL role for most it's service, realising that VTOL only allowed for much reduced loads of fuel/weapons.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

SBM said:


> Understatement! :thumb:
> 
> Ben


If you think that's a 'great' shot, (personally, I don't) you ought to take a look over on the UKAR forum and see some of the photos there  :thumb:


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice shot


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

neilos said:


> If you think that's a 'great' shot, (personally, I don't) you ought to take a look over on the UKAR forum and see some of the photos there  :thumb:


I think it's more the fact that it's an air-to-air photo and taken from the ****pit of another fast mover. Air-to-air is difficult enough - I've done it a few times myself, and even from a more stable camera platform it's a totally different ball-game to the stuff on UKAR and other aviation forums.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

WHOA!!!! :doublesho


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

DW58 said:


> I think it's more the fact that it's an air-to-air photo and taken from the ****pit of another fast mover. Air-to-air is difficult enough - I've done it a few times myself, and even from a more stable camera platform it's a totally different ball-game to the stuff on UKAR and other aviation forums.


I've still seen far better air-to-air shots, even on UKAR.

IMHO, it just dosen't seem a good shot.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

neilos said:


> If you think that's a 'great' shot, (personally, I don't) you ought to take a look over on the UKAR forum and see some of the photos there  :thumb:


Agreed, its not even sharp, more a 'snap the pilots taken on his phone' (metaphorically speaking)! I have seen much better shots taken from aircraft but thanks for posting:thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Photography is an art form and as such, is a very subjective topic with differing views and tastes. For me, often I will look beyond the technical aspects, I agree it's far from perfect but to capture that moment and illustrate the power and agility of a fighter jet makes it a great shot for me.:thumb:


----------

